# Genderbending Fursuiters?



## Glitch (Aug 2, 2010)

Do any of you ever suit up as the opposite gender?

I stick with my female fursona, Glitch, as I am female.
But my next personal suit will be Axis, my secondary male fursona that is a jackal/hyena hybrid.  I'm planning on digitigrade and all of that fun stuff on him, seeing as I will have money then.  :3

But anyway.
Do you find it creepy or odd?
Personally, I am female, but sometimes can be quite genderqueer.  I have no issues with girls dressing up as guy characters, but I am extremely creeped out by males posing as chicks.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 2, 2010)

You realise, you could make your male suit with the SPH, seduce gays, and then see how long it takes them to realise that's not anus they're fucking.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

The only time I've ever fursuited, it was as my middle school's mascot. So gender was arbitrary. 

I'd probably do it, just make the suit a little loose fitting.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 2, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You realise, you could make your male suit with the SPH, seduce gays, and then see how long it takes them to realise that's not anus they're fucking.


 
But I'm lesbo and I refuse to make a suit for anything remotely sexual. :V
Proof
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wt8Xu2gujI


----------



## Glitch (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> The only time I've ever fursuited, it was as my middle school's mascot. So gender was arbitrary.
> 
> I'd probably do it, just make the suit a little loose fitting.


 
I am not really all that curvy, and my suit covers that up.
Axis will be the same as he has long fur.


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 2, 2010)

my main sona, Shaynebear, is male, and i am physically female in real life (though technically i'm intersexed, identifying as male, but my F cups kind of get in the way)

I just double layer my compression shirt (so 2 compression shirts over a sports bra) and i get a decently male-looking chest (will look more believable under fur i think) so shouldn't have too much of an issue.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 2, 2010)

ShayneBear said:


> my main sona, Shaynebear, is male, and i am physically female in real life (though technically i'm intersexed, identifying as male, but my F cups kind of get in the way)
> 
> I just double layer my compression shirt (so 2 compression shirts over a sports bra) and i get a decently male-looking chest (will look more believable under fur i think) so shouldn't have too much of an issue.


 
Fur covers a lot.
And you're lucky because most people assume fursuiters to be male.


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I am not really all that curvy, and my suit covers that up.
> Axis will be the same as he has long fur.


 I'm not really either, I wear a lot of loose fitting shirts though. I don't like anything that accentuates my figure, especially my chest 



ShayneBear said:


> F cups


 Hot damn


----------



## Glitch (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm not really either, I wear a lot of loose fitting shirts though. I don't like anything that accentuates my figure, especially my chest


 
I want people to question my gender, but damn me for actually having tits.
It's all my mom's fault. :c

Also, hot damn indeed.

That's what one of our marching captains made us say.  It was either "Yes sir" or "Hot damn".
He'd pistol whip you with a bullhorn if you said no.


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I want people to question my gender, but damn me for actually having tits.
> It's all my mom's fault. :c


 Bawwwww I actually developed boobs 

/wrists


----------



## Glitch (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> Bawwwww I actually developed boobs
> 
> /wrists


 
Judging by how I act, I should be toting a 10-foot dick.


----------



## Deo (Aug 3, 2010)

My wolf suit Nihil, is a male character and I am female. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766431/ He just doesn't look girly, and personally realy girly suits creep me out because you _know_ there's a creeper furry guy lurking in it. Too much like "Silence of the Lambs" for my tastes.




Glitch said:


> Judging by how I act, I should be toting a 10-foot dick.


lol me too.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't own a suit and I don't actually have a female character.... BUT! I might...


----------



## Shico (Aug 3, 2010)

Girls cosplay as dudes ALL the time, rarely do any of my fave male characters ever get cosplayed by an actual guy...Genderbending costumes in the anime fandom is so common it even has a name, "crossplaying", and 90% of the time it is a girl dressed as a guy (and when guys dress as girls its normally a joke like Sailor Buba, though I have seen a handful of respectable male to female cosplays)

So to me, having your fursuit be the opposite sex is no big deal.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a male character that would be very fun to make a suit for one day. I don't find it odd when the character isn't overly sexual. Some characters are male, some female. it's all a performance and the person inside doesn't matter. 
It does bug me when there is a fursuit with huge breasts, or walks around with big muscles and a speedo trying to look sexy. It just bothers me that people would go to the stereotypical extreme of the other gender to get sexual  attention (particularly when i hate to equate fursuits with sex)


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> It does bug me when there is a fursuit with huge breasts, or walks around with big muscles and a speedo trying to look sexy. It just bothers me that people would go to the stereotypical extreme of the other gender to get sexual  attention (particularly when i hate to equate fursuits with sex)


 It's usually a fetish suit imo.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 3, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> My wolf suit Nihil, is a male character and I am female. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766431/ He just doesn't look girly, and personally realy girly suits creep me out because you _know_ there's a creeper furry guy lurking in it. Too much like "Silence of the Lambs" for my tastes.
> 
> lol me too.


 
It puts the lotion on it's skin..?



Willow said:


> It's usually a fetish suit imo.


 
It's still creepy.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 3, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's usually a fetish suit imo.


 That's probably why it bothers me so much. I still like to think of suits as innocent fun.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> That's probably why it bothers me so much. I still like to think of suits as innocent fun.


 
I like to believe that in the public sphere that is what the suits should portray, innocent fun. If people want suits for something other than that such as fetish/sex stuff that should stay behind closed doors and isolated to sites for that. 

I've grown to dislike the giant breasted costumes. It really ruins it for those people who have these kinds of suits built with reasonable sized breasts. I tend to break cross gender suiting purpose boob suits into two types of people. Only two types of people seem to wear them.

One is a type that wishes to cosplay as the other gender for the experience. They put on an act to try pass as female and thus be treated female. I love those kinds of people. They are fun and usually pretty cool. I respect what they are doing.

The other type is only interested in pure attention. All they want is you to pay attention to their massive ta-tas. It's a sexual or fetish thing more or less. I can't stand those kinds of people. They tend to be very rude and very obnoxious. I don't particularly like seeing guys have fake parts on like that running around being total whores with them in public. It's immature.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 3, 2010)

I feel the same way as you, Glitch. It's not weird to me if a girl dresses up as a male character, but I think I'd be afraid of a guy that suited as a female.

Don't ask me why.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 3, 2010)

I would actually like to get in a femsuit, just to see what happens! 

Too bad if I did, I would be assumed gay, creepy, and other unpleasant things...


----------



## Alstor (Aug 3, 2010)

All of these females in male suits is fine with me. In my opinion, it's easier to portray a male than to portray a female.

Now when a male dons a female suit, that's just looking for trouble.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> All of these females in male suits is fine with me. In my opinion, it's easier to portray a male than to portray a female.
> 
> Now when a male dons a female suit, that's just looking for trouble.


 
Exactly.

I actually wouldn't mind to be assumed as a male.  I'd feel good for me. :3


----------



## Jesie (Aug 4, 2010)

I got a commission for a male suit, but the person who will be wearing it is female.

She says "Try to hide my boobs!". Or 'corse if her measurements are correct, they're huge... so good luck with that. If I could 'Hide' body parts I'd look like I was 130 again...


----------



## Glitch (Aug 4, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I got a commission for a male suit, but the person who will be wearing it is female.
> 
> She says "Try to hide my boobs!". Or 'corse if her measurements are correct, they're huge... so good luck with that. If I could 'Hide' body parts I'd look like I was 130 again...


 
There's the benefit of my character.
Axis has a super-poofy chest, which calls for long pile fur, so I could try to hide my boobs even though they're rather large.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 4, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Now when a male dons a female suit, that's just looking for trouble.


 
That depends on the sort of trouble he's looking for.


----------

